# Cười hở lợi phải khắc phục triệt để bằng cách nào?



## csevenan (18/11/19)

Chào bác sỹ SanDentist! Qua quan sát một số trường hợp cười hở lợi trên website của trung tâm, em đã đối chiếu với răng của mình và thấy cũng tương tự như thế. Em rất muốn khắc phục tình trạng hở lợi thật triệt để. Mong bác sỹ tư vấn giúp, sau vài tháng nữa em sẽ đến trung tâm để điều trị ạ! Chân thành cảm ơn bác sỹ! (Nguyễn Thị Lan Trinh – Hà Nội).




Trả lời:
Chào bạn Lan Trinh!
Rất cảm ơn bạn đã tin tưởng và chia sẻ băn khoăn với chúng tôi. Về thắc mắc điều trị cười hở lợi của bạn, SanDentist xin được giải đáp cụ thể như sau:
Tình trạng cười hở bắt nguồn từ hai nguyên nhân chủ yếu. Một là do xương ổ răng quá dày khiến cho phần lợi bám bị đẩy nhỏ ra gây hở lợi khi cười. Hai là do lợi bám thấp hoặc lợi dày.
Mỗi nguyên nhân gây phẫu thuật cười hở lợi khác nhau sẽ cần có những tác động cụ thể. Tuy nhiên, đều phải trải qua phẫu thuật mới tiến hành được.
Khi hở lợi do xương hàm dày thì kỹ thuật thực hiện là phẫu thuật mài xương. Phần lợi bị hở sẽ được tách ra đê tiến hành mài bớt xương ổ răng phía trước (nằm dưới nướu). Khi đã đạt đến độ thẩm mỹ vừa đủ, nướu sẽ được khâu lại như cũ và hoàn tất điều trị.


----------

